# What Puts The Speed In Speedcubing | Crater Cuber Video Thread



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys! I just wanted to start posting my videos here so I'm going to post one or two of my favorite videos that I've made, and then post videos here as I post them. (New video coming today so when it's posted, I'll leave the link.)

Here are my 2 favorite videos currently.
Playing Imperial March from Star Wars on a Rubik's Cube: 



Solving The Rubik's Cube Using Erno Rubik's Method: 




Hope you guys enjoy! If you have any videos you'd like to see, just tell me and I'll try to make them to the best of my ability!

Edit: I'm going to start posting my newest videos on this post so that it's easier to get to.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

I just uploaded my 400 subscriber special where I show exactly how I make my videos! It's a 3 day process so if you're struggling with consistency or just want to enjoy, then here it is!




Hope you like it!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 3, 2021)

I love your thumbnails!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I love your thumbnails!


Thank you so much! I recently have been trying to improve on them so I'm glad you like them!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 4, 2021)

Does anyone have any video ideas? I'm running out, but today is filming day so I have to find something. Thanks! (If you're confused on what filming day is, watch my most recent video. I explain it there.)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 4, 2021)

You should make a rank video
https://tiermaker.com/
an example:




or maybe a tutorial?
Someone in the comments said a tutorial on assembling a cube


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> You should make a rank video
> https://tiermaker.com/
> an example:


Thanks! I'll try that out!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> You should make a rank video
> https://tiermaker.com/
> an example:
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t do a tier list, unless it’s on a different subject than jperm did, like 2x2s or something like that


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I wouldn’t do a tear list, unless it’s on a different subject than jperm did, like 2x2s or something like that


I agree. I might do it on something like cube timers or my videos or something. Thanks!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 4, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I agree. I might do it on something like cube timers or my videos or something. Thanks!


theres not that many cube timers out there. Maybe top cubers?


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 4, 2021)

I meant like cstimer, qqtimer, etc. Also, top cubers isn't a bad idea!


MJS Cubing said:


> theres not that many cube timers out there. Maybe top cubers?


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey guys! New video out. I play "Blinding Lights" by The Weeknd on a Rubik's Connected. Hope you guys enjoy, and leave any song suggestions in the comments of the video!





Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 11, 2021)

New video! This one is a channel intro for people who haven't seen my content before so enjoy!




Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded the first video in a series where I try to build the biggest possible Rubik's Cube in Minecraft. Tell me what you think!




Have a great day!


----------



## qwr (Feb 14, 2021)

as much as I love minecraft, this video is pretty much of no interest to me because it's not really about cubing.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Great video. Have not played in so long!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> as much as I love minecraft, this video is pretty much of no interest to me because it's not really about cubing.


Yeah, for this series, it isn't really about cubing, but building the cube itself so I completely understand.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Great video. Have not played in so long!


Thanks! I am trying to get this cube done before 1.17 drops because then the height limit increases making my job 10x harder...


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded a video where I show you 2 cross tips that really helped me. I thought they could help you too! Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! Just uploaded a video where I show you 2 cross tips that really helped me. I thought they could help you too! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video. For whatever reason, as a beginner I could find only ~3 vids on cross, so glad to see more resources out there.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Nice video. For whatever reason, as a beginner I could find only ~3 vids on cross, so glad to see more resources out there.


Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked it. If anything was confusing or anything, just let me know and I'll be sure to clarify!


----------



## qwr (Feb 18, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked it. If anything was confusing or anything, just let me know and I'll be sure to clarify!


It was a little confusing to me which color you were doing as cross because you showed the cross so briefly. I recommend pointing out which cross edges are solved explicitly even if it's obvious so you can help cross noobs like me. It's likely some of your beginner viewers are used to only seeing cross on white, perhaps even on top (which I thought for a few seconds), and still are not confident on how to insert cross edges.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> It was a little confusing to me which color you were doing as cross because you showed the cross so briefly. I recommend pointing out which cross edges are solved explicitly even if it's obvious so you can help cross noobs like me. It's likely some of your beginner viewers are used to only seeing cross on white, perhaps even on top (which I thought for a few seconds), and still are not confident on how to insert cross edges.


I'll be sure to clarify in my next videos like this! In the video, I did yellow cross both times.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded a video where I play the Pokemon theme on a Rubik's Connected! If you want some free nostalgia, check it out! Leave any song suggestions in the comments of the video or reply to this post! Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 19, 2021)

Rick astley never gonna give you up


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Rick astley never gonna give you up


Now that's a pog song. Perhaps depending on whether I have the notes!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey guys! I just uploaded the second video of my minecraft series where my goal is to build the biggest rubik's cube possible in survival minecraft! (256x256x256). Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded my mains and goals video for cubing at home 2.1! I can't wait for the competition. Enjoy!\






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded my solves from cubing at home 2.1. They stunk. anyway, here's the video. Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 1, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! Just uploaded my solves from cubing at home 2.1. They stunk. anyway, here's the video. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dangit just realized I entirely forgot [email protected] (I registered but I missed 2.1)


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> dangit just realized I entirely forgot [email protected] (I registered but I missed 2.1)


Oof. At least you can sign up for the next one.


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 2, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Oof. At least you can sign up for the next one.


Heh, i missed it too because i had a soccer game...


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 4, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Heh, i missed it too because i had a soccer game...


Oof. We get (correction: used to get) competitions about every 2 months so there weren't too many, and I had to miss one because of basketball. I wasn't (and still am not) that good though so I think basketball was the right choice.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey guys! Just posted a new video on what I think is the most satisfying OLL algorithm. Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

Good job on your YouTube growth.

Keep making Cubing content.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Good job on your YouTube growth.
> 
> Keep making Cubing content.


Thank you so much!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded a video in my series of building the biggest rubik's cube in minecraft. This is episode 3 part 1 of 2, but after part 2 comes out, I won't be uploading it a lot as it hasn't been doing too well. anyway, enjoy this one!






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey guys! I just uploaded a video about the top 3 cubing misconceptions! Check it out! Enjoy!







Have a great day!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! I just uploaded a video about the top 3 cubing misconceptions! Check it out! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the thumbnail


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I love the thumbnail


Thanks! The moment I thought of the idea, I knew what I had to put on the thumbnail! Lol.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded my full review of the gan pyraminx! Enjoy! We are so close to 500 subs so any would be appreciated!






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey guys! I just announced my newest video so be sure to set the reminder! Also, 500 subs is just around the corner so if we can get there before April, I'll make a really fun video to celebrate.






Have a great day!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 22, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! I just announced my newest video so be sure to set the reminder! Also, 500 subs is just around the corner so if we can get there before April, I'll make a really fun video to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when you say this is a Summoning Salt parody, do you mean this is actually a full fledged video in his style, or just a joke video? I was actually thinking long before you announced this video of doing an actual video on the history of 3x3 average world records, so I wanted to know whether this was a real video before I "copied" it.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 22, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> So when you say this is a Summoning Salt parody, do you mean this is actually a full fledged video in his style, or just a joke video? I was actually thinking long before you announced this video of doing an actual video on the history of 3x3 average world records, so I wanted to know whether this was a real video before I "copied" it.


It's a full fledged video in his style. Btw this is single wrs so you could make that video if you want. I'm going to change the title to say single.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 29, 2021)

New video! Check out my solves!






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 1, 2021)

I JUST FOUND THE NEW BEST 2X2 METHOD!!!! I have been averaging sub 1 consistently!!! HERE IS THE METHOD OVERVIEW!!!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey guys! New video where I try out the Roux method! Also, use code "Crater" at TheCubicle.com for 5% off your ENTIRE order!






Have a great day!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 8, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! New video where I try out the Roux method! Also, use code "Crater" at TheCubicle.com for 5% off your ENTIRE order!


nice you got sponsored?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice video, so much noise although


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> nice you got sponsored?


No I'm not sponsored but I have a code.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 8, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> No I'm not sponsored but I have a code.


ill be sure to use it from now on!
(so is it like if people use your code, you will get sponsored later on?


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 8, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Nice video, so much noise although


Yeah, I'm using my headphone microphone because my actual one has this weird sound that is a lot more distracting. I'm going to try to reduce background noise in my editor or get a new mic soon.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 8, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ill be sure to use it from now on!
> (so is it like if people use your code, you will get sponsored later on?


I'm not allowed to say, but I'm glad that you're going to use it! Tell me next time you order!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 8, 2021)

will do!


CraterCuberYT said:


> I'm not allowed to say, but I'm glad that you're going to use it! Tell me next time you order!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't post the link here when it was uploaded, I didn't have time and then completely forgot. I did get my first ever sub 10 solve with a 9.20. Really lucky scramble so tell me what you think!!!






Have a great day!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 13, 2021)

Congrats on the sub-10! I have an idea:
- Make a guide to get to sub 20
-possibly try the ancient art of ricroll
-Make a guide on CFOP


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Congrats on the sub-10! I have and idea:
> - Make a guide to get to sub 20
> -possibly try the ancient art of ricroll
> -Make a guide on CFOP


averaging high 20s, I personally would love a sub 20 guide
He has coconut malled us


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Congrats on the sub-10! I have an idea:
> - Make a guide to get to sub 20
> -possibly try the ancient art of ricroll
> -Make a guide on CFOP


Thanks for the ideas! I actually have made a sub 20 video (



) but I do think making another is a good idea.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> averaging high 20s, I personally would love a sub 20 guide
> He has coconut malled us


Well like I said I have some tips already up (



) but I'll try to get more in a few weeks. You have indeed been coconut malled. With the new youtube shorts feature, I should be able to use mr rick without copyright so we'll see...


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey guys! New video where I review the black version of the RS3M 2020. Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## qwr (Apr 14, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> No I'm not sponsored but I have a code.


How does that work?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 14, 2021)

I personally think that the black version of the RS3M was a good idea, now people can use custom color shades.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 14, 2021)

qwr said:


> How does that work?


I'm not allowed to really answer that. Sorry. All I can tell you is that I have the code lol...


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I personally think that the black version of the RS3M was a good idea, now people can use custom color shades.


I agree! I love the feeling of stickered 3x3s more than sticker less. Plus yeah, you can add custom sticker shades to your liking as opposed to being stuck with the default. I think now that 3x3 hardware is pretty much as good as we need to get fast, companies should start working on stickerless custom colors. Like with the Rs3m 2020 where you snap pieces together, just have a place where you can choose the color of the pieces and the color scheme of the whole cube, and now you have custom shades on stickerless. Wow I just realized that that was a giant rant. Sorry lol


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey guys! I just uploaded a video where I compare the stickerless and stickered versions of the RS3M 2020 to see if there are any major differences! Check it out!






Have a great day!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 22, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Hey guys! I just uploaded a video where I compare the stickerless and stickered versions of the RS3M 2020 to see if there are any major differences! Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thoughts. I’ve been meaning to make this same video for months. I prefer to solve on my stickered version but I 100% prefer stickers in general.

Also. I just subbed your channel!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 23, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Good thoughts. I’ve been meaning to make this same video for months. I prefer to solve on my stickered version but I 100% prefer stickers in general.
> 
> Also. I just subbed your channel!


I definitely prefer stickerless on most puzzles but for 3x3 and maybe 2x2 I prefer stickered. I get better recognition for some reason. Also, thank you for subscribing! I'm glad that you like my channel!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey guys! Just uploaded my mains and goals for cubing at home 2.3! Check the pinned comment. Hope you enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey guys! I uploaded my solves from Cubing at home 2.3 today! Check them out! 






Have a great day!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 3, 2021)

Hey guys! First video with my new upload schedule of once a week! Join the premier!






Enjoy!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 11, 2021)

Just uploaded a video where I try to solve the ghost cube again. This thing is so hard even though it's just a 3x3. Here's the video!






Have a great day!


----------



## ruffleduck (May 11, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Just uploaded a video where I try to solve the ghost cube again. This thing is so hard even though it's just a 3x3. Here's the video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just solved the ghost cube yesterday, took me 3 months even with a tutorial!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I just solved the ghost cube yesterday, took me 3 months even with a tutorial!


Nice! Yeah, the tutorials are definitely not the best. What tutorial did you use for last layer?


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Nice! Yeah, the tutorials are definitely not the best. What tutorial did you use for last layer?


I had watched a couple but I found this to be the easiest to follow.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 20, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I had watched a couple but I found this to be the easiest to follow.


I'll definitely try it out for part 2!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (May 20, 2021)

Hey guys! New video where I go over some things about speedcubing. It was part of a school assignment so it's really basic just so you know. Super beginner stuff that most of you know already. Just thought I'd post it here anyway. Enjoy!






Have a great day!


----------

